
OS.js – A JavaScript web desktop implementation for your browser - mnazim
http://os.js.org/
======
andersevenrud
Cool! This is the first time my project has appeared on hackernews.

Thanks for checking it out guys. It-s something I enjoy working on in my
spare-time

------
Confiks
I've seen multiple 'operating systems in Javascript', but this one is
exceptionally well made. The only thing missing is a web browser so I can load
the OS in the OS (in my OS).

~~~
openmaze
You should try [https://www.inevio.com](https://www.inevio.com), really fast
and well made JavaScript OS

------
vmorgulis
Very impressive. Looks like my debian desktop.

------
FabioFleitas
Relevant xkcd: [https://xkcd.com/1508/](https://xkcd.com/1508/)

